# Abfüllanlage bauen- aber billig



## Bender25 (15 November 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Sorry wußte leider nicht genau wo ich dies rein stellen soll. 
Folgendes Problem. Ich soll für und mit einem Bekannten einen Abfüllstation bauen in der eine gewisse Menge an Pferdefutter aus einem Silo in einen Eimer,  Sack, wie auch immer gefüllt werden soll.
Soll wie folgt ausschauen. Münzprüfer gibt Signal an kleine Steuerung (Logo) und je nach einbezahlten Euronen soll Kraftfutter abgefüllt werden. 

Nun ist meine Frage die. Kennt ihr eine "billige" Lösung wie ich die Menge erfassen kann?? Problem ist zudem noch das man nicht genau sagen kann ob immer der gleiche Durchsatz vorhanden ist bei dem Futter. Sonst hätte ich jetzt eine Abfüllzeit angenommen (Klappe auf/zu)

Mein erster Gedanke war eine Waage. Diese wiederum kenne ich nur mit RS232 und somit viel zu teuer (zudem reicht die Logo nicht mehr aus). 
Er ist Landwirt und somit darfs, wie wir alle wissen  eine kostengünstige, effektive Lösung sein.

Vieleicht hat ja jemand nen guten Tipp.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 November 2010)

Besorgt dir nen alten Kaugummiautomat     


Mal ehrlich...  über Zeit geht nicht, Waage zu teuer... wie wäre es wenn du ne Behälter vollmachst, Abstreifer drüber und dann in den Sack kippen. Das sollte doch immer ca. die gleiche Menge ergeben


----------



## Sockenralf (15 November 2010)

Hallo,

ihr denkt bei "Waage" viel zu kompliziert 

Laß dir vom AG eine einfache Balkenwaage bauen --> auf der einen Seite feste Gewichte, auf der anderen Seite den Futterbehälter --> Futterbehälter über eine Schnecke schön langsam füllen und dann einfach mit einem Ini den Umschlag der Waage abfragen und damit die Schnecke anhalten

So haben Jahrzehnte lang unsere Krempelmaschinen ihre Faserdosierung gemacht (Nadelband statt Förderschnecke)

MfG


----------



## Perfektionist (15 November 2010)

Sehe ich das richtig: das Hauptproblem ist das Dosieren an sich? Dann beschreib bitte mal "Pferdefutter". Wenn es sich um den sprichwörtlichen Hafer handeln sollte, so würde ich auch einen Schneckenförderer ala Archimedes vorschlagen.


----------



## Senator42 (16 November 2010)

*"billig"*

"billig"

hol dir einen Inder, der kosten nur 0.01 ct (!) die Stunde.
der haken dabei: nur in Indien, und jeden tag einen anderen.

mal im ernst:
schon mal an eine kosten/nutzen analyse gedacht?


----------



## nade (16 November 2010)

Wie wäre es mit einer Dosierscheibe? Alá Schlauchpumpe. Bei jeder Umdrehung wird nur eine gewisse Menge Futter aufgenommen, und dann mit einem Zähler entsprechend der gewünschten Menge "abgezählt". Also eine Scheibe, ein Loch/Rohrstück darin, das "press" unter einem Füllrohr/Trichter durchläuft, darunter eine Scheibe, die um vollen Durchmesser des "Behälters" versetzt wiederrum die Entleerung zuläßt.

Je mehr Umdrehungen/Durchläufe umso mehr Futter wird ausgeladen. Dem Gaul sollte es mal egal sein ob da +-5g nacher in seinem Drog zu finden sind..
Ach ja. ein Getriebemotor als Antrieb der Scheibe....

Weiterer Funktionsaufbau kannste dir nu aber selber zusammendenken.

Das würde Theoretisch sogar mit "nur" einem Zählwerk gehen.....


----------



## peter(R) (16 November 2010)

Besuche doch mal eine älter Mühle und lasse dir die Anlage vom Müller erklären. Da wirst du einige Möglichkeiten finden günstig zu dosieren. 

Angefangen von der Balkenwaage mit Ini, über Dosierschnecke mit Ini 
Abfrage im Behälter in den dosiert wird
Klappmechanismus der einen Dosierbehälter bei einem bestimmten Gewicht -einfach durch asymmetrische Aufhängung entleert und nach Entleerung durch Federzug wieder zurückholt -. 
Die Zellradschleuse die recht genau bei jeder Umdrehung eine bestimmte Menge in einen daunter stehenden Behälter dosiert.
Bei längerem Überlegen fällt mir da noch mehr ein.

Höchst interessant und lehrreich was man alles ohne SPS machen kann.

@ Sockenralf
das funktioniert aber nur richtig, wenn man an die Waage einen "Schnappmechanismus" baut z*.B über eine Klinke mit Feder, damit wie bei einem Sprungschalter der Balken auf einen Satz umklappt. Sonst schwingt der Balken kurz vor erreichen des Gewichtes unkontrolliert und das Wi*egeergebnis wird ungenau.


peter(R)


----------



## Bender25 (16 November 2010)

Senator42 schrieb:


> hol dir einen Inder, der kosten nur 0.01 ct (!) die Stunde.
> der haken dabei: nur in Indien, und jeden tag einen anderen.


 
Ich wußte das es ohne solche Aussagen nicht geht 



Senator42 schrieb:


> mal im ernst:
> schon mal an eine kosten/nutzen analyse gedacht?


 
deswegen ja billig!!

Folgendes bitte vorstellen. Bei ca 70 Pferden (zu 80% füttern alle das gleiche Kraftfutter zu) kaufen alle Besitzer der Pferde immer 1-2 Säcke. So diese Säcke wollen passen in den normalen Schrank nicht rein>> Er muss für jeden nochmal einen seperaten "Futterschrank" aufstellen. Deswegen der Weg mi einem großen Silo und eine Abfüllstation für Eimer. Denn die passen in jeden Sattelschrank.


@Perfektionist  Das Futter ist ein Mix aus allem. Sprich Hafer, so Pellets usw. Keine Ahung was da alles genau drin ist.

@nade ne die geringe Menge wäre natürlich egal. Problem sind nicht die Pferde sondern die ganze Frauen(Weiber)!!! "Beim letzen mal hats den Eimer komplett gefüllt und jetzt fehlt 1 cm bis zum Rand"  Reiter > schwierigste Volk direkt nach Motorbootfahrer ;-)

Vielen Dank mal an alle für die Hilfreichen Ideen. Werde dies alles ausdrucken und im vorlegen.


----------



## Perfektionist (16 November 2010)

Der Kaugummiautomat von LiLaSt ist in meinen Augen gar keine so schlechte Idee. Wenn ich da so an Nussspender denke:
http://www.automaten-vertrieb.de/a236d898260e68720/nussautomaten/index.php
so hat Dein Pferdefutter ja eine dazu passende Struktur. Und das mit dem Nussspender funktioniert etwa so, wie die Dosierscheibe von Nade. Und wegen des Preises: sowas muss ja tatsächlich nicht sonderlich vollelektronisch sein. Da könnte wie beim Vorbild einfach nur eine Handkurbel dran sein.


----------



## nade (17 November 2010)

Dosierschnecke+Waage
Dosierschieber

Hier mal 2 Versionen, die ich per Googel gefunden hab.

Aber auch die Versionen von peter(R)



> Klappmechanismus der einen Dosierbehälter bei einem bestimmten Gewicht -einfach durch asymmetrische Aufhängung entleert und nach Entleerung durch Federzug wieder zurückholt -.
> Die Zellradschleuse
> 
> 
> ...


Oder der hier: Pelletheizung
find ich nicht so schlechte Denkansätze.

Und zu den "Weibsen" und ihre Pferde... JA da sind einige "Miss Hochwohlgebohren" drunter...
Da haste aber eigentlich ehr das Prob wenn die Futterpellet´s nicht gleich groß sind.


----------



## peter(R) (17 November 2010)

Das was in der Pelletheizung drin ist ist praktisch eine Zellradschleuse. 

peter(R)


----------



## Perfektionist (17 November 2010)

so, jetzt hab auch ich endlich ein neues Wort gelernt, wenn auch mit etwas Verzögerung: "Zellradschleuse". Für den hier besprochenen Fall wäre wohl die Ausführung als Tangentialschleuse die geeignetste Lösung.


----------



## peter(R) (17 November 2010)

Ein recht häufig benutztes Ding in Industrien mit Schüttgütern solange sie nicht zu feucht sind (verstopfung )

peter(R)


----------



## -V- (17 November 2010)

Für deine Anwendung wäre vlt. das Anzeigegerät BL DK 800 geeignet. Es fügt auch über Ein- und Ausgänge. Könnte vlt. die Logo überflüssig machen.

Ich weis allerdings nicht was es kostet.

Könntest du aber hier http://www.koch-waagen.de/produkt4.html erfahren.


----------



## peter(R) (17 November 2010)

Wenn schon DK800 dann vom Hersteller 


http://www.mesomatic.de/de/impressum.htm

die bauen das Ding und verkaufen es für ca. 850,-- €  
da gibt es allerdings viele Versionen mit verschiedenen Preisen.

peter(R)


----------



## nade (17 November 2010)

Mensch peter, genau über das Zellradschleuse Stichwort bin ich ja darauf gestoßen. 
Ist Quasie nur der richtige Namen für das von mir angedachte Verfahren. Und eben vom Aufbau ähnlich. Also die Verison, das Bild, hat nur 2 solcher "geeichten" Kammern, macht aber genau das was ich da dachte.
Also das halt mit 10KG/L pro Kammer an Volumen bedeutet eine halbe Umdrehung und ZACK der Eimer voll, und bis auf Verklumpen oder Silo leer immer die gleiche Menge vom Volumen her.


----------



## Bender25 (19 November 2010)

Also vermutlich machen wir es jetzt so in der art etwa. Ist ein Bild zum veranschaulichen für meinen Bekannten.

Über eine kleine Zellradschleuse (hatte er noch rum liegen) fördern wir das Zeug in die "Waage" und registrieren über einen Näherungssensor ob die Waage abkippt. Über das Gegengewicht kann er immer einstellen wieviel / € rauskommen soll. 
Hoff das alles so funktioniert. Wir werden es sehen *g*

Danke euch allen für die Tipps


----------



## doc_my (19 November 2010)

Auf die Gefahr hin als Spielverderber bezeichnet zu werden.
Was passiert wenn sich jemand beschwert und das Gewicht des Futters bemängelt?
Wird die Waage geeicht? 
Eichbeamte sind "schlimmer" wie die Polizei (erlaubt).
Was ist Sicherheitsrelevanz?
Schon mal mit dem Staatsanwalt zu tun gehabt?
mfg doc


----------



## Solaris (19 November 2010)

Ich glaub er sucht hier was ganz anderes, so eine Abfüllanlage kann auch so aussehen:

http://www.racheshop.de/product_info.php?products_id=1308


----------



## peter(R) (20 November 2010)

Eine Waage wie die geplante ist natürlich NICHT eichfähig.
Macht man das Ganze eichfähig wirds richtig teuer.
Also verkauf nach Volumen.  

peter(R)


----------



## Bender25 (20 November 2010)

das ist natürlich klar. Geeicht ist und kann hier nichts werden. Zudem ist es jedem selber überlassen ob er Futter von dort raus lässt oder nicht. Ich denke er wird auch des öfteren die Waage überprüfen. Was auch noch fakt ist, das das Futter in dem Silo auf alle fälle billiger ist wie in den 25 Kilo Säcken.


----------



## -V- (20 November 2010)

Bender25 schrieb:


> dZudem ist es jedem selber überlassen ob er Futter von dort raus lässt oder nicht.



Aber da Futtter wird doch nach Gewicht verkauft. Wenn sich der ein oder andere Käufer übers Ohr gehauen fühlt, Könnte das das schon Ärger mit sich bringen.


----------



## vierlagig (20 November 2010)

-V- schrieb:


> Aber da Futtter wird doch nach Gewicht verkauft. Wenn sich der ein oder andere Käufer übers Ohr gehauen fühlt, Könnte das das schon Ärger mit sich bringen.



machstn schild dran, schreibste drauf: "füllhöhen- und gewichtsschwankungen sind prozessbedingt!" ergo: benutzung auf eigene gefahr und auf vertrauensbasis ... is bei kaffeeautomaten doch auch nicht anders, da kommt auch mal nur ein halber oder gar keiner raus...


----------



## nade (21 November 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> machstn schild dran, schreibste drauf: "füllhöhen- und gewichtsschwankungen sind prozessbedingt!" ergo: benutzung auf eigene gefahr und auf vertrauensbasis ... is bei kaffeeautomaten doch auch nicht anders, da kommt auch mal nur ein halber oder gar keiner raus...



Und wenns denen Hochnäsigen nicht passt, sollen se ihren Sack Futter innen Spind oder Kofferraum stellen un immer davon hole.
Aus die Maus.


----------



## maxi (22 November 2010)

Hallo,

habe so etwas schon mal gebaut.
Problem war das bei einen Verlauf natürlich nur eine geringe Abweichung der Mänge vorheanden sein darf.

Habe für Hafer eine Klappe, Förderband und einen Tricher+Siwarex benuzt.

Hoffe ist euch hilfreich.


----------

